# Wheels Mfg BB30 reducer install question



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have a question about installing the Wheels Mfg BB30 to SRAM GXP reducers.

I have pushed the reducers in and installed the crankset. When I tighten down the crank about as tight as I did when it was installed with standard bb cups, since the directions said to install as you would a standard crank once reducers are pushed in. 

It seems the crank does not spin as freely as I would expect. When I back off on the tourque on the crank it spins a bit more freely, but I fear that it may loosen up while riding.

Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I torqued mine down to factory secs and I have no issues when riding. I haven't paid attention to a reduced spin when it's on the repair stand. I have noticed that when cross-chained it has screwed up my chain line a bit though.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Remove cranks and back out the adapters slightly with a paint scraper a few millimeters. Tap each adapter GENTLY back in evenly with a rubber mallet and check for free spinning. Reinstall cranks and test rotation again.


----------



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I backed off some of the pressure on the crankset and took it for a long ride last night and everything seems fine. If I remove the crank, the adapters spin smoothly. It was only when I tightened it down, did it have some drag.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

how well do the adaptors work havin the same dilemna as to use adaptors or just get a crankset


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm using them on my Caad10 with a Force Crankset. They installed perfect and work great. Way more affordable then a new crank. Make sure their installed straight and even then you should be able to torque to spec without issue...


----------

